# Why not Required Cooling?



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

2000, 2003, 2006, 2009 IRC; The Heating Requirement in SECTION R303 has not changed; except that in 2003 " The installation of one or more portable space heaters shall not be used to achieve compliance with this section." was added.

Section 303.6 in the 2000 IRC; and 303.8 in the 2003, 2006, and 2009 IRC, all require that;

"every dwelling unit shall be provided with heating facilities capable of maintaining a minimum room temperature of 68 degrees F (Farenheit) at a point 3 feet above the floor and 2 feet from exterior walls in all habitable rooms at the design temperature."

I have done several internet searches and they all come to the same conclusion;

"Heat waves are the most prominent cause of weather-related human mortality in the United States."

Many more people die in dwelling units from high temperatures than from cold temperatures.

I didn't link any of them because they all have a tendency to go off on other issues that would take this thread way off this subject.

Question? When there have been more fatalities from heat related deaths in dwelling units; why isn't there a *cooling requirement?*

Uncle Bob


----------



## Yankee (Aug 15, 2010)

If there were no heat requirement, there very well be many many MORE deaths due to cold than due to heat!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

More people die in dwelling units from high temperatures than from cold temperatures, *because heating is required.*

Sorry yankee didnt see your post


----------



## Yankee (Aug 15, 2010)

jinks! double jinks!

You didn't see it because we posted at the very same time


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry, maybe, I worded the question wrong;

Question? When there have been many more fatalities from heat related deaths in dwelling units; *why isn't there a* *cooling requirement?*

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know, but maybe there are more cold days, for a longer period, than overly hot days. I don't use either here in So. CA.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2010)

We have become accustom to the comfort of AC. The early codes started to require heat and a central source once the bucket a day stoves were replaced. Fires as a result of open fire and potbelly stove at the turn of the century lead the charge. AC wasn't thought of at that time as needed. The cold regions of the country and the manufactures were the driving force at the time. The use of central air didn't arrive on the scene with the same force. The need for a safe central heating system was paramount. The ac industry left it to the consumer to sell its product. Thus sprang up the window unit after the war. People wanted it, as a pleasure and once hook, they now feel it is a must. There is a great deal more to the story this is just a bullet answer.

Sound familiar? Green & sprinklers & egress windows & smoke detectors etc.  No code requirement for granite top or hot tubs or micro waves.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 15, 2010)

Every time we deal with the most prominent cause of death by adding a code provision we just expose another cause of death.  When do we stop?

Given the battle over health I do not see any likelyhood of health care for all, which by the way would save more lives than adding air cconditioning.

Mandating cooling for all buidlings would increase our dependence on foreign oil.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

The best that I can come up with is that multiple fatalities have not occured as with carbon monoxide, etc.....


----------



## Mule (Aug 16, 2010)

Because all states don't get hot enough (most of the time) to need AC but all states get cold enough to need heat!


----------



## jacs (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with many of you who have stated that because of the requirement of heating, fewer people have died from the cold. However, I'm not sure about the direct correlation that people die of heat exhaustion because their dwelling does not have AC. I don't mean to doubt your statement UB, but when I hear of people dying of heat exhaustion, it is usually when they are out in the heat, not sitting in their possible hot-box of a dwelling. I grew up most of my life without AC, and though it could be highly uncomfortable, box fans and natural ventilation seemed to keep me from heat stroke.

However, I do agree with RJJ that location could make a difference. I grew up in Indiana, and though we get to the 90's (100's with heat index and humidity) in the summer, it's not like it is other more southern states.


----------



## conarb (Aug 16, 2010)

If heat killed, there would be no Texans.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2010)

I grew up in South Fl and never had AC, (no central heat either) in the 34 years I spent down there. I always lived in a SFR so there was aways a cross ventilation through the house. Apartments are different and can become sweat boxes.

 AC as a required code would an easier sell than residential sprinklers.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2010)

Jacs: Welcome to the BB. Tell your friends to join us. Lots of top notch people here with a wealth of information. Years of building, plumbing,fire and electric experience. Oh YA! We do some time talk ADA and some off topic issues. Quite a variety of characters on this board also. Watch out for Packsaddle he likes to toss hand grenades in the pile and leave.


----------



## jacs (Aug 16, 2010)

RJJ--Thanks! Actually I've been on this board and was formerly on the old ICC board for about a year--I'm usually more of a reader than a contributor. But I still appreciate the warm welcome and I always come away feeling a little more educated (and many times entertained!). I've only been involved with plan review for a couple of years, so this has been a great place for me to pick up new information and different perspectives.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

The reason I asked the question; is that every time I come across this code requirement;

"every dwelling unit shall be provided with *heating facilities capable of maintaining a minimum room temperature of 68 degrees F (Farenheit) at a point 3 feet above the floor and 2 feet from exterior walls in all habitable rooms at the design temperature."

I wondered why *"and cooling facilities" is not included.

To me; 68 degrees is a "comfort level" as opposed to a health safety necessity.

Like a (very) few of you; when I was a young kid; we had no A/C; and the only heat was in two rooms (at most), a pot belly in the living room and a cook stove in the kitchen; which were nothing more than warm coals at night.  When it was below freezing, in Illinois; we just added more quilts; because there was no heat in the bedrooms; and in the summer; we slept on the porch if it was too hot.

Of course in those days the walls were not sealed up; or even insulated.

If you require heat facilities to maintian room temperature of 68 degrees; it seems you would require the same for cooling facilities.  It's not about life or death or safety; if your talking about 68 degrees; it's about comfort level; and, I don't see the reasoning.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jacs (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe the answer to your question is in the reference you are citing. Could it have anything to do with you leaving out the first part of R303.8?

"When the winter design temperature in Table R301.2(1) is below 60 degrees F, every dwelling unit shall be provided with heating facilities capable....etc"

I don't know. I'm an amateur I guess I have a hard time believing it is all about comfort. If that were the case, I would agree. They wouldn't specify having capable heating systems only.

Besides, if it were only about comfort, I wouldn't appreciate only having to maintain that heat "3 feet above the floor". My feet get cold


----------



## MarkRandall (Aug 16, 2010)

UB, please don't give anyone any ideas.

People are going to die no matter what the codes say. Building a stairway to code does not eliminate the possibility of someone falling down and dying, it just minimize that risk. In a parallel to your question, maybe stairways should not be allowed because someone will die falling down them. The codes are minimum standards and thankfully many people build beyond minimum code requirements, but an AC requirement is simply not an essential item of a residence or any other type of occupancy, etc.

As others have said, yes, there would be far more deaths of exposure to cold if heat sources were not provided.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, ya'll,

Mark is right; we already have too many code requirements.

I was just thinking out loud.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## jim baird (Aug 17, 2010)

Surprised to see packsaddle has not reared his head with remarks about gubmint controlling our lives.

Where I live cooling is needed thru more of the year than heating, yet I read that in 1960 only 10% of homes had it.

I went through school and college without it in most buildings.

BTW there was a story on NPR last week about a heat wave in 1896 in NYC that killed 1300 people, more than the Chicago fire of 1871.  Big factors there were masonry buildings that were way overcrowded.


----------



## conarb (Aug 17, 2010)

\ said:
			
		

> BTW there was a story on NPR last week about a heat wave in 1896 in NYC  that killed 1300 people, more than the Chicago fire of 1871.  Big  factors there were masonry buildings that were way overcrowded.


That because there has never been a "Coalition" of air conditioning manufacturers to buy votes for a mandate. Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## ewenme (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't you find it interesting that basic necessities have changed over time?  Food, clothing and shelter were the primary necessities for a great number of centuries. Then as we became industrialized, other things became "necessities" by virtue of "I want it."  The central heat; the car; the TV; the AC; the telephone; electric lights; the regrigerator; and the list could go on. Are the things on that list necessities? I have lived without all them ar various times, and lived quite comfortably. And, as long as I had food, clothing and shelter, I was good to go. We live in a changing world; we either adapt or get lost in the chaos. When we evaluate our needs and differentiate them from our wants we make better choices. I don't think I want the code book telling me what I need.  I've told many people that they could, indeed, heat their homes with a wood stove, but the code required that to be labeled the 'back-up heat' and that an automatic device that didn't require human intervention was what the code required for 'heat.'  That made the requirement for 'central' heat a little less distasteful. I can see the code starting out with 'homes shall be AC ready' and then it will soon become a requirement. Then I'll be able to remember when UB started it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh boy,

Ewenme said;

"I can see the code starting out with 'homes shall be AC ready' and then it will soon become a requirement. Then I'll be able to remember when UB started it! "

Oh boy, now I've done it.  Where did you move that dog house to?  Oh, I remember now; behind the outhouse.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 17, 2010)

UB, The cooling requirement is in the Property Maintenance code as a local write in. It usually only gets used for commercial buildings. I can't remember if that is a Virginia change or in the national book. When there was no a/c people used to design buildings to take advantage of natural ventilation. Think about Charleston, S.C. with long porches, shade oak trees and buildings oriented to catch the ocean breeze and carry it through the house.


----------



## FredK (Aug 18, 2010)

Well to be honest I think both are a waste of time money and effort.  Sure you may have a device to heat or cool but the major thing odes it do it very effective.  And by what measurement?

People die or heat or cold for different reasons and I'll bet those aren't really taken into consideration except cold.  No money for electric/gas could have been the answer instead.  Same with no water for heat.  Here we pass out water because heat may be uncomfortable but with water and shade you could survive.

I currently am not running a whole house AC but window units in bedrooms because there are portions of the house that don't need the cold air.  Besides the normal for us is around 82-85 and a swamp cooler does a great job even the the real hot 115 days bring the temp down to 85-87.  Too be sure when the humidity gets high it's a Biotch but that last a couple days then it's gone.  Besides the $ savings is over 100-150 @ month from running the whole house AC.

BTW I think this year we use the heat 5-8 times to take the chill off.

My 2 cents.  Your answer may vary.


----------

